# Muzzle Brakes?



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking to buy a brake for my 7mmSTW. Damn thing seems to kick more the older it gets. Was told to look at the Vais Brake at Rick Rankin's shop. Does anyone know pros or cons?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, there is greater recoil with wear and the passing of time. ( mine does also)
If you put a Muzzle on it,.... better have good ear protection.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Muzzle brakes are really LOUD, but they work. Muffs AND ear plugs are recommended. You might try a past recoil pad for your shoulder.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Muzzle Brake*

Pitty those at the gun range with you. On a recent visit to Styx the fellow a couple of slots from us had a brake. All vacated and stood behind him when it looked like he was going to bust off a few rounds. Awefull concussion/wave from that thing. We stopped half a dozen times to run behind him.


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

*you should try it with a .50 BMG!*

I saw a full Miller Lite fly past me. It wasn't until the third one hit the ground that I figured it out. DON'T START. The 'drinker' was not shooting and this was at a private, country, shooting range. The backblast was awsome..............blew the mans beer off the neighboring bench one by one till he saw the last one hit the ground.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a brake on my AK, it does well to corral the muzzle rise, but as the fellow above said (might have been me at styx), it is rather obnoxious to others at the range. But, gunshots themselves are obnoxious. There are some really good high priced brakes that also double as flash hiders, spend the money and get one of those. One thing, if you ever plan on shooting prone, don't get a brake that has any ports on the bottom of the brake, it will kick up a major dust cloud and you will look like Pigpen every time you shoot.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

There are other things I would do to a rifle before I put one of those damned brakes on it. They are damn loud, even on relatively mild cartridges, so be prepared to wear hearing protection in the woods while you are with it especially considering you are doing it to a 7mm STW. They have gobs of muzzle blast any way. 

It will also add 1.5 - 2 inches of barrel length to your rifle. You could cut the barrel shorter but that would really defeat the purpose of having an 7mm STW in the first place.

I would rather add a mercury recoil reducer or two or a Sims recoil pad, and possibly sell the rifle if you aren't shooting 700+ yards on a regular basis and look at something like a .280.


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would not put one on. I had a 300 mag. with a muzzle brake but it was way too loud. I would put a good recoil pad on it or sell it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Years Ago.......*

.......I shot a 7STW Ruger #1 with a heavy bbl that had a JP Brake on it. I shot probably 6 shots. The recoil was similar to a medium loaded 308Win. AND.....NO muzzle rise. Bullet was a 175gr NosPart IIRC. --- SAWMAN


----------

